# What is your favorite slasher film of all time?



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm curious to know since I grew up watching slasher films from the 70's and 80's!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, my first would either be Halloween or one of the Jason movies from Friday the 13th as well as Freddy from Nightmare on Elm Street. Do those movies count?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Well, my first would either be Halloween or one of the Jason movies from Friday the 13th as well as Freddy from Nightmare on Elm Street. Do those movies count?


Yes they count. I've seen them countless times. Those are classics like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would put "Halloween" as the best slasher movie thou and second "Psycho" above the "Friday the 13th" series and the "Texas Chainsaw" series. "Halloween" still gets to me.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I was young in the 70's too and if Jamie Lee Curtis was in it...you could count me in ;-))


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason ..there's nothing like a hulking brute with a machete and hockey mask (or burlap sack) to run around whacking stupid teenagers


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Up until 2009 my favorite was Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street. Than in 2009 My Bloody Valentine was re-released in all of its awesome uncut gory bloody goodness than we got the remake in Dolby Digital-EX and in 3D.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ericzim said:


> Up until 2009 my favorite was Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street. Than in 2009 My Bloody Valentine was re-released in all of its awesome uncut gory bloody goodness in Dolby Digital-EX and in 3D.


The remake of My Bloody Valentine was not so bad but I enjoyed the original more.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

asere said:


> The remake of My Bloody Valentine was not so bad but I enjoyed the original more.


The 1981 version was re-released in 2009 as an unrated mostly uncut version to commemorate the 2009 3D remake. They are both my favorite slasher movies of all time.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Lets go back in time!!!  

Some of my fav's that were forgotten were:

Black Christmas, The Burning, Madman, Silent Night Deadly Night & Prowler (you can see I am a 80's fan of horror?) Oh nothing wrong with old favorite flick called Psycho!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ericzim said:


> The 1981 version was re-released in 2009 as an unrated mostly uncut version to commemorate the 2009 3D remake. They are both my favorite slasher movies of all time.


I did not know that. I need to check it out now.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Lets go back in time!!!
> 
> Some of my fav's that were forgotten were:
> 
> Black Christmas, The Burning, Madman, Silent Night Deadly Night & Prowler (you can see I am a 80's fan of horror?) Oh nothing wrong with old favorite flick called Psycho!!


Yes those are for sure great films. A couple that come to mind is 1980's Maniac and 1988's Maniac Cop.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ericzim said:


> The 1981 version was re-released in 2009 as an unrated mostly uncut version to commemorate the 2009 3D remake. They are both my favorite slasher movies of all time.


I saw the 1981 version that is on dvd but cover says HD. What is the difference from bluray? I don't think it's the old HD version back before bluray won the format war.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Would "scream" classify as a good slasher movie? That movie does have some scary moments. 

Another favorite at the time was "Child's Play".. Who can forget Chucky! lol.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

asere said:


> I saw the 1981 version that is on dvd but cover says HD. What is the difference from bluray? I don't think it's the old HD version back before bluray won the format war.


Not really sure about HD for the 1981 version. There is a good write up about it on Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Bloody_Valentine_(film)


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

asere said:


> I saw the 1981 version that is on dvd but cover says HD. What is the difference from bluray? I don't think it's the old HD version back before bluray won the format war.


I saw the 1981 version on Blu-ray used at the media exchange yesterday so it is possible that back in 2009 when the Blu-ray/ HD-DVD wars wound down a HD-DVD may have been released.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ericzim said:


> I saw the 1981 version on Blu-ray used at the media exchange yesterday so it is possible that back in 2009 when the Blu-ray/ HD-DVD wars wound down a HD-DVD may have been released.


That's true!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have to go with Halloween (1978) and A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984).


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Childs Play in my book is considered a good slasher film. Go Chucky!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

In terms of just a classic slasher movie I liked Jason the best. With technology came a better killer known as Freddy. But when it came down to scary killer I have to go with the original Halloween. I love the TCM movies also but Michael Myers is great. As technology has improved some of the classics have lost their luster. And I welcome the new remakes. Others don't but either old or remake I still love Halloween. Remake of Texas was awesome also. 

I can't say I have a single favorite but I do have about 10 that are all at the top for various reasons.
Pinhead
Jason
Freddy
Michael 
High Tension
Hatchet
Pumpkinhead
Shining
Ect.......


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Hospital Massacre is an old goodie!


----------

